# Ada soil in langley or surrey?



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm trying to find big bags. I can't drive right now due to being diagnosed with arthritis in my eye on Monday but if close I can get my daughter to drive me. I'm not looking for used soil. I'm looking for ada Amazonia soil 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

How much do you need? I'll drive it out to you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Sending you a pm April  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

